# How to train the upper inner part of chest ?



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

I notice my chest is ok developed but the inside top part of chest needs more work, I thought cables do it good ? but aint noticed much difference.

cheers all:beer:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You can't target specific areas of the chest.

Stick to two pressing movements and a fly/crossover type movement and let your diet do the rest :thumbup1:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

I see mate, Cheeers buddy


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Chest will just get hit full stop,how it responds is down to genetics and time training over years to develop.

Best thing is make sure to squeeze at the top,fcuk the cables off for a bit,stick to basic benching,dumbells,etc.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you heard of a chest ex called the crucifix ?


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

aeon said:


> Have you heard of a chest ex called the crucifix ?


nope, do explain or cud google it


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

pea head said:


> Chest will just get hit full stop,how it responds is down to genetics and time training over years to develop.
> 
> Best thing is make sure to squeeze at the top,fcuk the cables off for a bit,stick to basic benching,dumbells,etc.


Atm, i go basic bench, then incline bench, then some machine flys and finish with some cables inc flys..

3/4 sets each..

no point me doing any cables/flys and stick to push movements is it mate ?

also how long u think i shud mix up the bench to dumbells or does it not matter?

cheers


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

welshrager said:


> Atm, i go basic bench, then incline bench, then some machine flys and finish with some cables inc flys..
> 
> 3/4 sets each..
> 
> ...


I would imagine 1 of each would be enough mate. 1 bench and 1 fly alternate the bench angles from week to week.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

crucifix- lye on flat bench holding 5kg discs above abs. pass slowly down through the motion to position behind your head. When your at end of motion your really squeezing pecs then return to start sqeeze again. 3x8 1x6. This really tears the chest to bits, it just helps develop good allover development instead of you constantly hitting same target area of pecs.

This is how i have am using it-

wk1 flat bench dumbells. incline dumbells incline fly

wk2 flat bench barbell, decline barbell decline flys

wk 3 flat bench barbell,incline barbell, flat flys, crucifix's

wk 4 flat bench dumbells,decline dumbell, flat flys, cables

Hope this might give you kind of basic description, i did google it but no joy. I was shown it a few years ago by old school bb'er who was getting ready for show. Give it go in your routine mate, you only really need to do it once evry 3 wks or so. But you really need to mix up your chest workout every week.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I say just stay with the basics and gain more body weight (muscle).

I always had a very poor chest in fact when i started my chest dented inwards now after gaining a lot of weight and size my chest is ok.... not great but its ok. Genetics play a huge role mate, my back pumps up simply by contracting my back together but getting a very good chest pump has always been hard for me.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Con said:


> I say just stay with the basics and gain more body weight (muscle).
> 
> I always had a very poor chest in fact when i started my chest dented inwards now after gaining a lot of weight and size my chest is ok.... not great but its ok. Genetics play a huge role mate, my back pumps up simply by contracting my back together but getting a very good chest pump has always been hard for me.


Thats weird as your back is such a strong point. I would thiink (guess) that the greater muscle mass on back doesn't allow for a maximal stretch / contraction on chest. I would imagine its the same for your back being so good as your chest would of given you a better lat stretch.. hmm jst a random ramble :laugh:

As said though more presses. I do however find keeping the db / bar over the part of your chest you want to build does work (changes your elbow angles etc)..


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

I just got told, coz im quite wide and broad on shoulders, well uncle said but not sure, said its harder for me to get a nicer chest, i hate my chest sometimes, genetics on it aint so good.

I will try that stuff, and give it ago .. Cheers for help peeps, just wish i had better genes on the chest!


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

aeon said:


> crucifix- lye on flat bench holding 5kg discs above abs. pass slowly down through the motion to position behind your head. When your at end of motion your really squeezing pecs then return to start sqeeze again. 3x8 1x6. This really tears the chest to bits, it just helps develop good allover development instead of you constantly hitting same target area of pecs.
> 
> This is how i have am using it-
> 
> ...


Like the sound of that crucifix


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

my chest is lagging compared with the rest aswell mate its f*cking annoying to say the least. im seriously thinking about trying a bit of synthol to bring the pecs out a bit i just think it all looks **** without a decent chest it adds dimensions to the body


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

As i said mate give it a go, what works for one person may not work work for another. What i said above i have found works well for me, also maybe worth a thought go really heavy once a month 5 x 5 after good light warm up.

Small changes here and there, mixing it up a bit. They are still the basic excercises just changing the direction your hitting it.

Go on, rip it to bits every once in a while.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

welshrager said:


> Like the sound of that crucifix


 really squeeze at top and bottom of movement :thumb:


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

hey mate, i dont know if theres much validity in this but I like to twist db's at the top of my lift for an extra squeeze, i feel that its helped in the upper part of my chest.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

pira said:


> hey mate, i dont know if theres much validity in this but I like to twist db's at the top of my lift for an extra squeeze, i feel that its helped in the upper part of my chest.


sounds good mate, ill give it ago  ill just experiment,, cheers for the tip mate


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

pira said:


> hey mate, i dont know if theres much validity in this but I like to twist db's at the top of my lift for an extra squeeze, i feel that its helped in the upper part of my chest.


 yes for sure, do it in flys also


----------

